# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Deploying OLAP reports over the web

## aseem_mal

Hi. I have set up my OLAP report in Excel through the Excel Add-in. Then saved the Pivot table as "Save As Web Page" in excel. But now when I view through a web server locally, it comes up fine on http://localhost, however, when i access it over the web, the activex object opens, but it says it cannot access the Analysis Server. For some reason, it tries to find the AS on my local machine, instead of the web server. I am using SQL Server 2000, with Analysis services. Please help me.
Thanks,
Aseem.  :Confused:

----------

